# Laptop als Maus/Tastatur benutzen



## chakratos (27. Oktober 2013)

Hey
Ich suche eine möglichkeit meinen Laptop als Maus/Tastatur für meinen pc zu benutzen
ich möchte ohne extra Hardware auf meinem bett liegen und gestreamte spiele auf meinem fernseher spielen
auf dem Laptop brauche ich KEIN fenster womit ich den bildschirm vom pc sehe (da ich es eh ignorieren würde)

LG Chakratos


----------



## chakratos (30. Oktober 2013)

Weiß es denn keine?


----------



## Superwip (30. Oktober 2013)

Prinzipiell gäbe es verschiedene Möglichkeiten... eventuell könntest du es mit Remote-Desktop versuchen. Ist aber vermutlich nicht wirklich latenzfrei.

Am Latenzfreisten wäre wohl eine Bluetooth Direktverbindung aber ich weiß nicht ob es dafür (Laptopseitig) geeignete Software gibt.

Ansonsten würde ich dir eher empfehlen eine kabellose Tastatur zu kaufen.


----------

